# New car - rain drops and bird poo trapped under Lifeshine



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

Picked up my Phantom Black TTS last Friday. Noticed rain drop type marks all over the body and on the silver wing mirrors.

Opted for the Autoglym Lifeshine on recommendation of the salesman.

I went to wash it for the first time today using the Autoglym shampoo and conditioner. Bit of a job as the water just runs off as soon as it hits!

Anyway, there are these rain drop marks all over the car, but a rub with my sheepskin mitt doesn't shift them... it's as though they are trapped under the coating of the lifeshine. Also, there are two bird poo stains on the back bumper (dull, matt) also "trapped" under the layer of the coating.

I'm not sure of the best way to clean my car now, I don't want to scratch it or whatever...

Si


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Your problems sound typical of dealer applied treatments...little attention to car cleanliness before applying the sealer - also means that the pre-treatment cleaner hasn't been applied either.
I've watched some of the PDI cleaners at some dealers (not just Audi) do just that.

Little you can do beyond taking it back to the dealer and getting them to strip off the sealer and re-apply correctly with the risk of them adding a few unwanted scratches and swirls; or, do it your self which defeats the object of you paying (I assume) for the treatment originally.

Really goes to show just what a rip off dealers are charging Â£250.00 upwards for such treatments.

Dave


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Really goes to show just what a rip off dealers are charging Â£250.00 upwards for such treatments.
> 
> Dave


And you can buy the kits for Â£25 on ebay :evil:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

It may not be bird poo, it may well be the factory wax sealant. There were loads of bits left on mine. Swissol Cleanser, Claybar, wax. or get J-I-A-B to do it for you


----------



## Si (Oct 17, 2005)

It's definately bird droppings, right shape, size and since I originally posted I can see 5 or 6 of them, all at the rear on left side. Consistent with poo landing in the general area.

Also, the body panels between the rear window and the back seat windows on both sides are ultra-smeary. In the sun, it really shows up badly.

Bloody stealers. I might just go to a decent valet place, if anyone can recommend one in the Brighton area?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

PM jac-in-a-box but im not sure if hes still on tour :?:

Alternatively theres a number of mobile valeters around, do a search for "car detailing" on the web or check out detailingworld.co.uk.


----------

